# Winter Ice Storm 2008 Tree Destruction



## PinkFloydEffect (Dec 4, 2009)

Destruction of trees in Gardner MA under a State Of Emergency, we lost power for 5 days in some parts. Footage from 7:30AM 12/12/08

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj39Lh4yyZQ

:camera:​


----------



## climber338 (Jan 5, 2010)

i remember that storm and it was crazy. I remember waking up to a huge crack at 2 in the morning. I walked out side and the maple had just dropped a branch not to far from my truck. I moved my truck out into the field behind my house and went back to bed. I had an 8 am class in the morning and then at around 10 i get a frantic phone call from a buddy of mine saying that his grand mother was inside of her house with no power and no heat. I had to drive over more downed wires (that were dead i asked the power company that was up there), cut my way though about 3 trees and had loaded my truck up with wood by the time i got the house. people are still cleanin the mess up. Keeps me busy


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jan 5, 2010)

climber338 said:


> i remember that storm and it was crazy. I remember waking up to a huge crack at 2 in the morning. I walked out side and the maple had just dropped a branch not to far from my truck. I moved my truck out into the field behind my house and went back to bed. I had an 8 am class in the morning and then at around 10 i get a frantic phone call from a buddy of mine saying that his grand mother was inside of her house with no power and no heat. I had to drive over more downed wires (that were dead i asked the power company that was up there), cut my way though about 3 trees and had loaded my truck up with wood by the time i got the house. people are still cleanin the mess up. Keeps me busy



Sounds like quite the adventure. I was on the computer at 3am when the power went out as I was tracking the storm online, woke up at 7am and flew out the door on foot when I saw all the trees around my property demolished and the power was still out. Friend, family and neighbors later my home was a shelter with our propane stove and oil lamps. I used a laptop to get online to upload pictures I took to the papers outside of town, powered my DSL modem off a car battery and an inverter, cable was out but land line phones (dsl) still worked, that is IF you can power your modem. 4 days later we had a big room of stinky people and no food it was a true disaster.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm In Barre, Pink. That WAS one heck of a storm, but heck... the money we made was great, wasn't it?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jan 6, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> I'm In Barre, Pink. That WAS one heck of a storm, but heck... the money we made was great, wasn't it?



Wish I could say so, I'm not an Arborist. I want to be...


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Mar 5, 2010)

mrcclove said:


> For a variety of reasons, bargains should be plentiful in the NFL?s unrestricted free-agent market, which opens for business on Friday.The biggest reason is that, with the league?s salary cap about to disappear because no collective bargaining agreement is expected to be in place by Friday, there?ll be an abundance of free agents who would have been unrestricted but who are forced to remain restricted for two more years.With many highly talented players in that group, it?s possible that there could be a noticeable increase in restricted free-agent movement if teams are willing to part with, and accept, *nfl jerseys*the draft picks to make it happen either by declining to match first-right-of-refusal tender offers or (more likely) trades. But the field of players who would likely command huge contracts is down to a scant few.Another factor enhancing the chances for good free-agent bargains is that clubs have been increasingly attentive to tying up their best veteran players to long-term deals that keep them out of unrestricted free agency.Additional reasons are:? The uncapped year removes the minimum that all teams can spend on players while also placing restrictions on the ability of the final eight playoff teams to sign free agents.? The draft is considered one of the deepest in several years.? The unrestricted market includes a fair number of solid role players who are older (and, in some cases, recovering from injuries) yet still look to be productive.? Clubs are watching their costs in anticipation of a possible shut down of the 2011 season due to a lockout.When Atlanta Falcons general manager Thomas Dimitroff was asked during the NFL Scouting Combine if his team would have any interest former Carolina Panthers defensive end Julius Peppers, who is expected to command the biggest contract in free agency, he gave a cautionary response that is typical of how most teams are approaching this period.Although Dimitroff said the Falcons would be ?open to considering any possibilities,louis vuitton shoes,? he was quick to add: ?We?ll look at all of the players that are of interest to us and who we deem as good, fiscally responsible moves.?With that in mind, here?s a list of the top 10 potential bargains in free agency:1. Kevin Walter, WR, Houston: He thrived as a possession receiver in the Texans? highly effective passing attack. The Texans are trying to keep him, but if they don?t, he should merit attention from Gucci Shoes another club that wants someone who uses plenty of smarts and toughness to get open on third down. Walter could be another Wes Welker, who went from a specialty role in Miami to a star in New England.2. Aaron Kampman, DE, Green Bay: His move from end to outside linebacker in the Packers? switch from a 4-3 to a 3-4 defense last year didn?t work out all that well. Compounding his problems was a knee injury that caused him to miss nearly half the season. If Kampman is healthy, he could still be a strong addition as an end in a 4-3 scheme.3. Chris Chambers, WR, Kansas City: After his release from San Diego only seven games into last season, he made a solid contribution to the Chiefs with 36 receptions for 608 yards and four touchdowns. At 32, Chambers would be a good complement to a No. 1 receiver and continues to have the ability to be a deep threat.4. Chad Pennington, QB, Miami: If he?s fully recovered from the right (throwing) shoulder injury that limited him to three games last season, the 34-year-old Pennington would be an excellent backup and perhaps even a short-term starter for a team breaking in a young quarterback. It would make sense for the Dolphins to keep him, provided they?re comfortable with the pressure it might add to Chad Henne who is still in his formative stages as a starter.5. Tully Banta-Cain, OLB, New England: The Patriots would like to keep him, although after his 10-sack performance in 2009, he is playing hardball in negotiations with a team in desperate need of quality pass-rushers. However, New England hasn?t forgotten the mere 12.5 sacks in his previous six seasons. Another team could view Banta-Cain as a starter, although he?s probably more effective in nickel situations in a 3-4 scheme.6. Nate Burleson, WR, Seattle: With his knack for consistently getting open on short and intermediate routes, he showed last season that he can be effective in a West Coast scheme. His 63 receptions for 812 yards and three touchdowns should make him attractive for another club, as will the fact that he can occasionally catch the deep ball.UPDATE: Burleson signs with Lions7. Chad Clifton, OT, Green Bay: Although he turns 34 in June, he?s still an asset, especially in pass protection. He did deal with injuries last season, which might turn off some potential suitors. The Packers would like to keep him, but realize they must get younger on their offensive line.8. Casey Rabach, C, Washington: There?s always a need for a starting-quality center who is as highly intelligent and effective when it comes to making protection calls as well as this guy does. And the price, relatively speaking, should be right.9. Adewale Ogunleye, DE, Chicago: He has lost the consistent effectiveness he once had earlier in his career, but at 33, he can still be a solid starter in a 4-3 defense for a team looking for a pass-rushing and run-stopping end.10. Jason Taylor, DE,Cheap Jerseys, Miami: Despite being 36, he remains an effective pass-rusher, which he demonstrated by registering seven sacks last season. The Dolphins might try to hang onto him,ed hardy jeans, but if they don?t, there figures to be home for a veteran whose skills strongly suggest he has another good year or two left.



Mannn what the F :spam:


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 5, 2010)

Dang Floyd! if you only had a chipper and truck you could of banked.:rockn:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Mar 5, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Dang Floyd! if you only had a chipper and truck you could of banked.:rockn:



I know! I'm workign on it I believe I need to start to disassemble my DJ gear and start selling equipment for a chipper, chain saw, and a truck. I honestly want to do this for the rest of my life and if I never came here I would have never known this! This video will be redone soon enough in HD with higher res photos.


----------



## ric5141 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was not burning wood when that storm hit. I have 8 acres in the hills of western MA. We were hit hard. Lots of trees broke and went down. The National Gaurd was up here for a week assisting with the clean up. I cleaned up lots of wood and broken trees in the vicinity of my house and just hauled it into the woods. Now that I have joined the wood burners I have been burning that wood for the season. I am into the woods now still cutting stuff that went down or broke. Many of the trees lost most of their tops these are the first trees I am clearing out.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Mar 8, 2010)

ric5141 said:


> I was not burning wood when that storm hit. I have 8 acres in the hills of western MA. We were hit hard. Lots of trees broke and went down. The National Gaurd was up here for a week assisting with the clean up. I cleaned up lots of wood and broken trees in the vicinity of my house and just hauled it into the woods. Now that I have joined the wood burners I have been burning that wood for the season. I am into the woods now still cutting stuff that went down or broke. Many of the trees lost most of their tops these are the first trees I am clearing out.



Yeah many tree tops snapped toward Winchendon and Athol. As I drove though probably 1/3 of all trees top were snapped it was a very shocking site. But as my father says *"It's natures way of thinning itself"*


----------



## NeTree (Mar 8, 2010)

ric, you must be out where I was; Otis, Becket, etc.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jun 22, 2010)

*New Video*

*This ones 500X better and in HD check it out!* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH02cSE4GkU


----------

